# Fused Clapton Coil



## Alex (17/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rellik (17/10/14)

Wow, pwetty....Drule....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/10/14)

oh wow that looks so hot!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (18/10/14)

Wow!


----------



## hands (18/10/14)

ooh nice. i got to get me some more wire to try this.


----------



## Riddle (18/10/14)

Really nice. Need to give this one a try soon.


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

Looks sick!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

